# welche tiere im 250 liter teich



## Jaschi (2. Aug. 2007)

hallo ihr lieben...

da wir eigentlich wie in "ich und mein teich" schon beschrieben, wollten wir wiegentlich nur einen bachlauf bauen, jetzt ist da halt noch ein kleiner (besser gesagt ganz kleiner bei den ganzen anderen größen hier)
teich draus geworden.
sieht auch alles schon ganz schön aus aber irgendwas fehlt.
tiere....
erst hatten wir gedacht das man da zwei goldfische rein setzten kann (soll ja welche geben die nicht so groß werden max. 10 cm) 
ob das wirklich stimmt kann ich nicht sagen aber vielleicht jemand von euch.
kann man dann auch zwei gleichgeschlechtliche reinsetzen wegen der natürlichen kontrolle der geburtenrate  
die goldis sollen dann im winter im aquarium leben, bräuchte man dann auch 250 liter oder gehen da dann auch weniger? 
was sollte noch da rein an tieren, wegen des ökologischem gleichgewicht.
__ schnecken, krebse oder irgendwas anderes? habe da nicht wirklich viel ahnung von.
dann noch eine frage, stört die goldis die steine auf denen die pflanzen stehen oder bietet denen das sogar einen besonderen schutz und was ist mit dem boden?
lese immer was von "granulat"! etc. für einen einfachen teich ohne tiere brauche ich da ja nix aber wie ist es wenn da welche reinkommen?

hoffe das es nicht zuviel auf einmal ist....
welche alternativen gibt es bei der grösse um dort leben reinzubekommen?


vielen dank schonmal im vorraus

lg aus hamburg
jaschi


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*



			
				Jaschi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr lieben...
> 
> welche alternativen gibt es bei der grösse um dort leben reinzubekommen?



Hallo Jaschi,

einfach abwarten - wenn der Teich ok. ist, macht das Mutter Natur von ganz alleine. Als wir unseren ersten Mini gebaut haben, konnten wir gar nicht so schnell gucken, wie die ersten Bewohner drin waren. Erst kamen __ Rückenschwimmer, dann __ Schnecken, die an irgendwelchen Pflanzen klebten und auf einmal waren die __ Molche da.

Ich habe als Bodengrund feine Kiesel bzw. (Spiel-)Sand. Das wichtigste sind aber  Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen.

Lieben Gruß aus HL
Blumenelse


----------



## Jaschi (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*

vielen dank für den tip mit dem warten @blumenelse
aber ich habe da leider so meine bedenken was das angeht.
denn der teich ist so zusagen in einenm hochbeet angesiedelt und ich 
kann mir nicht vorstellen das dort irgendwelche tiere ausser vielleicht die die __ fliegen können das finden, es sei denn ich werde dort hinweisschilder aufstellen 
das mit dem spielsand finde ich klasse und drauf dann etwas kies.
pflanzen sind 6 verschiedene arten in verschiedene höhen untergebracht.
wenn ich da noch mehr reinsetze kann ich bald kein wasser mehr sehen und ausserdem habe ich nicht mehr so viel platz um die aufzustellen...
vielleicht werde ich aber am rand noch mal was hinsetzten, dort ist noch platz.
aber wie ist das denn nun mit den 2! fischis?

LG
Jaschi


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*

Hast Du schon mal eine kleine Kröte klettern sehen, wenn sie zum Wasser will - Du wirst Dich wundern, was möglich ist. Und wenn es heiß ist, dann wollen die!  

Also ehrlich - ich bin nicht der Fachmann für Goldfische - aber ich kenne keine Sorte, die nur 10 cm groß wird. Die einzigen "Zwergfische", die ich in der Größe kenne, sind __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, __ Stichlinge und zur Not noch Elritzen. Aber alle sind keine Fische, die man nur als Päärchen halten kann - sind Schwarmfische. Und Elritzen sind in so einem Miniteich völlig ungeeignet. Du solltest Dir aber auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Sauerstofflieferanten, sprich Unterwasserpflanzen gönnen. Denn falls wir mal wieder Sommer kriegen, geht einem Mini ohne Schatten schnell die Luft aus.

Wenn Du Sand nimmst, brauchst Du eigentlich keine Kiesel. Vielleicht ein paar Steine, um die Unterwasserpflanzen zu befestigen.

Lieben Gruß
Blumenelse


----------



## geecebird (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Denn falls wir mal wieder Sommer kriegen


----------



## Rambo (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*



			
				Jaschi schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie ist das denn nun mit den 2! fischis?



Hallo,
die gegenfrage lautet wie sollen diese Tiere Überwintern wenn der Teich
bei 250 Liter zu gefroren ist.

Ein Fisch schaft das wohl eher nicht.
Fische und dich denke auch Krebs sollten schon etwas Platz haben um
sich wohl zu fühlen und 250 Liter sind da sehr klein.

Allerding ist auch ein Biotop mit viel Grün und allen Möglichen Tieren (Libelle, __ Frösche  etc.) sehr schön

Gruss Rambo


----------



## Jerry (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*

Naja die Frage mit dem Überwintern wird sich uns auch stellen - aufgrund des hochaktiven Bachlaufs werden wir in gerade mal 150l auch mal 4-5 Goldies haben (die zwei jungen die momentan drin sind, finden so viel zum "grasen", dass sie das Fischfutter schon ignorieren - erst wenn die geschenkten "Großen" einziehen, wird wohl Beifütterung wieder erforderlich werden)

Dass 150l bei Vereisung problematisch sein dürften habe ich auch schon verschiedentlich gelesen - also könnte ein Keller-Aquarium ein Thema werden. Mit der richtigen Technik sollten da aber deutlich weniger als der Teichinhalt reichen, wenn man bedenkt, wie klein "klassische" Goldfischgläser waren (auch wenn die was von Tierquälerei hatten).

Mit 250l und gerade mal 2 Fischen habe ich allerdings eher weniger das Gefühl, dass das bei unseren Wintern wirklich sooo eng wird - Goldfische werden auch als ziemlich robust geschildert. Am liebsten wären mir natürlich Winter, in denen die Technik durchlaufen kann weil es wenig oder gar nicht friert - aber das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert 

Jerry


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*



			
				Jerry schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 250l und gerade mal 2 Fischen habe ich allerdings eher weniger das Gefühl, dass das bei unseren Wintern wirklich sooo eng wird


 
Bei einem 250l-Teich, dürfte aber das Problem höchstwahrscheinlich die fehlende Tiefe sein. Und bei sehr flachen Teichen, kann es in einem etwas kalten Winter sehr schnell ein Problem werden. Goldfische mögen ja robust sein, aber tiefgefroren überleben sie nun mal nicht.

Als "Tierbesetz" in einem so kleinen Teich würden wir auch eher nur __ Rückenschwimmer, Schecken und im Frühjahr __ Frösche empfehlen, eben das, wie Blumenelse geschrieben hat, was die Natur selbst regelt.


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*

Hi,

dem schließe ich mich auch an: Lieber in so wenig Wasser keine Fische. Wir haben auch einen Miniteich. Der friert im Winter hier im Ruhrgebiet komplett durch! Und im Sommer ist er viel zu warm. Aber im letzten Jahr haben wir den ersten Frosch gesichtet. Fische... Bei Tiefen unter 80cm nur mit Winterquartier (Aquarium im Keller). Und für den Sommer sollten auf alle Fälle passende Schattenspender (Gräser, Sträucher, etc.) bereitstehen.

Wartet ab. Wenn Ihr erst Blut geleckt habt, werdet Ihr vom schlimmsten Virus unter den Teichbesitzern gepackt: Dem "Ich will meinen Teich vergrößern"-Virus. Bei uns hat es ein Jahr gedauert, dann hatten wir den zweiten Teich. Diesmal mit Filter, Bachlauf und...1300 Liter bei 1m Tiefe.
Fortsetzung folgt...wahrscheinlich...


----------



## Marlowe (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*

Lieber Jerry!

Goldfische werden sicherlich als robust geschildert, ich stimme zu.
Aber: Auch robuste Tiere leiden, nur leben sie (ein wenig) länger,
wenn sie schlecht gehalten werden.

Wenn Fische schreien könnten, würden es viele machen.

Ich fasse mich da an die eigene __ Nase und werde z.B. dem Heranwachsen
meiner Orfen vom Taschenformat zum Amateurwal mit der Vergrößerung
meines Teiches begegnen. 

Bei kleinen Teichen mit empfehle ich nur Fische, die in der kalten Jahreszeit 
im Aquarium gehalten werden können.
Das Verhältnis Fischgröße und Beckengröße darf gerne stimmen.

Bei meinen Aquarien bekomme ich noch die Deckel zu!  

Meine Empfehlung:
Im Sommer Guppies im Miniteich, im Winter Guppies im Aquarium.

Viel Erfolg, und das kommt von Herzen!


----------



## Annett (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*

Moin zusammen.


Ihr habt aber schon bemerkt, dass die Beiträge vom August 2007 stammen? 

Jerry war seitdem nicht mehr eingeloggt.... ich weiß nicht, ob er Eure Hinweise noch liest.


Aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben, gelle?


----------



## Marlowe (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*

Liebe Annett!

Danke für den Hinweis!

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wie ich jetzt aus der Nummer `rauskomme....

Ich muß wohl mehr auf die Daten achten.

Aber schlecht war meine Aktion ja nicht, ich kann immer noch als schlechtes
Beispiel gelten!


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*

Häääää???

Habe nur auf Beiträge geantwortet, die entweder ganz oben im Portal waren, oder sich ohnehin in meinen Abos befinden.

Wie konnte ich da gestern auf so einen alten Beitrag antworten???
Wo kam der denn nun her???


----------



## Annett (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*

Moin Alex.

Als ich das neue Unterforum "Miniteiche" angelegt hatte, verschob ich einige bereits vorhandene Beiträge in selbiges. Dadurch änderte sich aber nur der Standort des Beitrages.... 
Die vergebenen Thread-/Beitragsnummern bleiben immer erhalten. (Nur nicht bei der teichforum.info Aufräumaktion - da gehts nicht anders. )

Ich weiß nicht, warum sie bei Dir als ungelesen markiert wurden.. ist mir aber auch schon so ergangen.


----------

